
Show HN: AdaptiveTableLayout – Library helps to read, edit and write CSV files - vlad_dm
https://github.com/Cleveroad/AdaptiveTableLayout
======
vlad_dm
Our company has been engaged in the development of open source CSV Reader. And
recently we have also created separate open source CSV Library
AdaptiveTableLayout for its integration into your own software. It implements
the following features:

\- Reading and editing of CSV files

\- Reshuffling rows and columns

\- Diagonal scrolling

\- Fixing of headers to the edges

\- Changing of cell margin

\- Working with the large files without lags

\- Drag-and-drop feature

Don’t hesitate to try it and we will be glad to receive your feedback! What do
you think about it?

